# Previously bloomed



## Jimsox (Jan 22, 2010)

I know this is a basic question but it's been on my mind for a while.....If a Paph. or Phrag. has previously bloomed will that/can that growth ever produce another spike and bloom? I don't mean off that spike I trimmed, I mean a whole other spike/flower from that plant. I'm asking because I have bought several in spike/in bloom plants and was wondering why I have seen nothing happening after I have cut the stem after the bloom was done. I'm not talking about, like on a Phal., I know that spikes from Paphs/Phrags do not re-generate from a spike/flourescence after trimming back. I was just wanting to know if I could ever expect anything to happen from that plant from which the previous spike/bloom happened and now I have a little brown stick just hangin out in the center of my plant. Thanks and have a great day!! P.S. please stop the rain!!!


----------



## John D. (Jan 22, 2010)

Once a growth has bloomed it will continue to live (for a while) and provide energy for new growths but not produce another spike.


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks....looks like I need more seedlings.....Hmmmmmmph......well, not a bad thing I guess!!!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 22, 2010)

Jimsox said:


> Thanks....looks like I need more seedlings.....Hmmmmmmph......well, not a bad thing I guess!!!



Soon to be addicted oke:.

Susan


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 22, 2010)

oh I'm addicted!! Just thought that they just kept on going and going with blooms......never thought to ask that question before....


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 22, 2010)

My Paph. Hidecki Okuyama does, this is the second time it's happened. The flower stalk was staying short & it looked like the flower was gonna be deformed & I cut it off before it opened & it sent up a 2nd spike off that same growth & now it's doing it again. This plant I'm afraid could bloom itself to death!


----------



## musiclovertony (Jan 22, 2010)

I've had two of my Paphiopedilum send up 2 spikes from the same growth. One of my Paph has done it on two growths! I know the topic of deformed "spikes" vs actual spikes has come up before on the forum, but I mean two well formed spikes with multiple flowers have arisen from the same growth. The two Paphs I have which have done so are both cochlopetalum hybrids, for whatever that's worth


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2010)

Somebody in this forum awhile back explained what was going on with thiis deformed spike/new normal spike phenomenon. But I don't remember exactly what was said. Unusual, though. The norm is one spike per growth. To have more spikes, you need more growths.


----------



## musiclovertony (Jan 22, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Somebody in this forum awhile back explained what was going on with thiis deformed spike/new normal spike phenomenon. But I don't remember exactly what was said. Unusual, though. The norm is one spike per growth. To have more spikes, you need more growths.



Yeah, I remember that. This is what you're talking about http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1783&highlight=spikes+paph+growth 

For whatever reason, though, a couple of my paphs have sent out two fully formed spikes from one growth without any flower deformity :-/ I was trying to find a picture, but I can't


----------



## Ernie (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, what you're seeing here is the "spike" from the first flower is actually its ovary on a super short inflorescence. The spike then actually lengthens and the remainder of flowers pop up. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea -- that's what it was. Thanks Tony & Ernie.


----------



## emydura (Jan 22, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Yeah, what you're seeing here is the "spike" from the first flower is actually its ovary on a super short inflorescence. The spike then actually lengthens and the remainder of flowers pop up.
> 
> -Ernie



I've had this experience a few times. In fact I'll be posting a photos shortly of such an occurrence. The weird thing is that the 2nd spike comes up about 6 months later. I would have expected that if it was just the first spike lengthening it would have been a lot faster.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2010)

See my recent experience!!! Jean

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14227


----------

